# Mr Lincolnshire 2007 - Saturday 7th July



## muzzah (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi guys, was asked to spread the word a little by a friend who owns a gym in my hometown (new image gym). Hes hosting one of the first bodybuilding competetions in my town, sleaford Lincolnshire. There are 5 categories - Juniors, Novice, Miss Phsysique, Masters and Mr Physique. The show qill be sponsored by EAS and WABBA and guest poser Laurie Carr will be there (NABBA Novice MR Britain winner 2006). Tickets are £8 and free for competitors. If anyones interested to watch or compete its a great opportunity. Ill try and attatch the poster thats being used to promote, contains all the details of the show and to contact the organisder Mark Dawson if you have any enquires. Dont hesistate to contact him, hes a real nice guy. Thanks alot!  happy growing :lift: - Chris


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi mate

Me and my mate should be up for coming to that live in horncastle, its good to see comps round this area never been to a comp before ill have a word round the gym and see if I can get some more interest up.

Whats your mates gym like is it a hardcore bbing gym can I pop down for single sessions or is it members only?

cheers

ash


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Loz is huge, used to work nights with him, really nice bloke also, i guess that is the Mr Boston replacement then????


----------



## thedjholla (Mar 18, 2007)

What are the reqs to get into each category? Anyone know?


----------



## muzzah (Aug 20, 2006)

ah hey guys, apologies for the long delay in replying, im bogged down with uni work.

Rayvonn - its one of them gyms with a nice community, bust your balls kinda gym where everyones willing to spot you and actually talk to you :> (obviously you get the casuals, but theres alot of regular big guys there). And yeh your more than welcome to go for single sessions, it'd be great for you to show you face  goodluck, let me know if you make it down there , ill be down there occasionally when im back from uni.

Mr Massive - Have to agree hes a real nice guy. You seen him recently? i think hes wanting to compete around 2 stone heavier than he did previously when he won. Hes an absoloute monster and his strength is unreal. saw him shrugging like 300kg + the other week for reps 

thedjholla - Not 100% sure, i can find out for you tho no problems 

Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Is the show for natural bodybuilders, definately off spoke to mate just got to train hard to not look so small next to proper bbers:lift:

cheers

ash


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone thinking of competing in this show? might give it a blast..


----------



## muzzah (Aug 20, 2006)

just a quick update, the show organiser phoned me saying dorian yates is making an appearance with his new supplements, so thats something cool to look forward too  especially for such a small town! as for the natural show, i dont think its being promoted as a natural only show but im not totally sure.. if you want to know i can contact him for you / you can contact him


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi there, just a quick update on our show....

Anyone who is interested in competing can you please get application forms in sooner rather than later. These can be downloaded off our website www.newimagegym.co.uk

We aren't promoting the show as a 'natural' only, more of a free for all!!! Monsta's and naturals equally welcome.

This has ended up as being a replacement for the Boston, although that wasn't our original intention. We are just hoping for a good turnout now as that is what will make it a good show.

NB. Tickets have now gone on sale available from New Image Gym 01529 309400


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just got back from this show and hapy to say i won my class and the overall and the best presentation. Real nice venue and the show organisers were brilliant, Got some great trophies.

Fivos


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

nice one fivos, thats awesome man!

this time next year i hope to be following in your footsteps dude!

congrats again.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Just got back from this show and hapy to say i won my class and the overall and the best presentation. Real nice venue and the show organisers were brilliant, Got some great trophies.
> 
> Fivos


Went to this show yesterday. Firstly Fivos you looked awsome great condition, however as a paying spectator the show was poor. There was only 12 competitors in the whole show and the guest of the day Dorian Yates (as advertised on some of the posters never turned up (surprise surprise) I spoke to one of the organisers after and he said ''what you really think he would come here'' and laughed...this to me is taking the p#ss out of the paying public and a way of getting people to attend, especially as I took the day of work to attend and drove 200 miles..won't be going to this next year....be warned!!

Anyway well done to Fivos and all the other competitors you looked great.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Firstly, well done to Fivos, glad you enjoyed our 1st ever Mr.Lincolnshire show. You looked fantastic, it was a well deserved win!

Thanks for your complements for the shows organizers, we worked extremely hard on making the day enjoyable for competitors and spectators alike. I think the show was successful and hopefully we will be back next year bigger and better than ever!

Incidentally, Clarkey, you certainly didn't speak to me yesterday regarding Dorian, if you had you would know that we were let down at the last minute by a double booking by Dorians team for which he has apologized profusely! If you have any further complaints take it up with them, I would be happy to give you their contact details. None of our team would have found this funny at all, as we have been very let down ourselves and certainly it wasn't our aim to take the p**s! At the end of the day though, I really don't think Dorians absence detracted from a very successful 1st show, and we are never going to please everyone! The general feedback we have had has been great!

Congratulations again Fivos, see you next year!

Helen Dawson

Organizer of Mr.Lincolnshire Physique Show 2007


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

dawse said:


> Firstly, well done to Fivos, glad you enjoyed our 1st ever Mr.Lincolnshire show. You looked fantastic, it was a well deserved win!
> 
> Thanks for your complements for the shows organizers, we worked extremely hard on making the day enjoyable for competitors and spectators alike. I think the show was successful and hopefully we will be back next year bigger and better than ever!
> 
> ...


Helen, no I did not speak to yourself you are correct however I did speak to one of your team that were on the front desk selling tickets. I understand what you are saying however I hope you can understand my frustration when I travelled 200 miles to take my son to see his hero only to be laughed at by a member of your team when I asked the question where he was. I felt bad on my boy and it made me angry, but I hear what you are sayin. Well done on putting the show together and to the 12 competitors.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Perhaps if you contact Dorian's management team direct they might sort something out for your lad. Dorian has said that he will come down to our gym to do a seminar or something to make up for the mix-up with his diary, I know it is a long way for you to travel though!

I suggest that you email Felix, who is the manager for Dorian Yates Ultimate Formulas on [email protected], make sure that you tell him that you travelled 200 miles to see your sons hero, and how disappointed you have been. You never know, but it is worth a shot to make your lad happy!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Aj..Thanks it was my best showing so far.

Clarkey. Thanks...i think my physique if getting more balanced..always going to need more calves! I was very happy with my condition not really sure how much more i could get off without loosing size. I havent seen any pictures yet to assses how lean i was.

Helen: Thanks again the staff were all superb (although you really did work me super hard! :lift.

Fivos


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought the show had a real good atmosphere - and a good-sized crowd considering it's a new one in the calendar.

20 competitors had entered apparently but 8 didn't show.

Have to say the organisers were very helpful toward the competitors. I needed a lot of calming down before going out in the first timers and the bearded guy backstage was real decent in helping me do that.

having said that, I went from wobbly legs to loving every second of it once I'd been onstage for a minute or two.

Won it, watched the DVD back afterwards and can see where I need more work before the UKBFF novices.

Thanks Mark and Helen. Lots of things outside your control such as the traffic, non-attendees and a missing Dorian.

I'll be entering again next year.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Firstly a big congrats to fivos you looked awesome(got some pics but they are blurry as i took them sat down and auto focus was on people in front of me doh!) my mate took some pics too so ill get some from him at the weekend to post up. Your physique was astounding rear double biceps one of the best ive ever seen.

Righty ho you looked great too in a quality line up you stood out although second place guy very impressive also. Me and my mates could not believe you were a first timer pity you didnt stay for overall as youd have placed imo

The show was great yes we all missed dorian but s**t happens and enjoyed seeing laurie carr what a monster a friend tells me hes a nice fella too.

thanks to organisers mark and helen dawson and all others hope ill be competing in first timers next year and look forward to a trip to your gym soon

cheers

ash


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Also righty ho where can i see the dvd

cheers

ash


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

The show was sposored by wabba qualifications (gym instructor p.t courses etc) and had nothing to do with the shows sanctioned and put on by wabba uk found this out today while speaking with Scott Horton wabba uk vice pres, and well done Fivos spoke to a few people who said you looked good did you do a strongman comp in the same weekend??


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

ash: Thanks for that..i really enjoyed the show. The staff were superb letting us know how much time we had etc before going on stage and giving us enough time to recover between rounds etc.

pob80: Yea i did enter Londons Strongest Man as the comp was organised by a friend of mine...didnt think there would be 23 novices! I came 12 or 14th cant remember..Maybe not a good idea to do it after the show as i was still smashed but i really enjoyed the day.

Fivos


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

One of my mates has uploaded some of the footage here -





 - but it's just my posing routine.

One of my other mates shot a high resolution DVD of most of the show.

If Fivos wants to get in touch, I'll get a copy of it run off for him cos he's on it in his Mister's Class and looks in very good condition. Haven't got the "overall" on DVD though cos we'd all gone home / to Tesco by then. :beer1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

rightyho: Thanks pal ill pm you...

Fivos


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Replied mate. Email me an address and I'll post a copy to you.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Done and just watched your vid...proper thickness to your physique..shame you didnt stay for the overall as we could of had a great pose down...

Thanks again...

Fivos


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Heh heh, I have a way to go before being comfortable next to the kind of shreddedness you have. Maybe next year.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes you looked great in the video but in the flesh you looked much bigger, noticed lighting seemed best on right side of stage as you were standing on it middle of stage where you stood for routine was abit darker when you competing next righty got great size and a overall great physique and where do you train are you from new image gym.

cheers

ash


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks mate - appreciate the comments.

I own my own gym in Peterborough and have just got back into serious training after a 3 year layoff from a snapped patellar tendon, mashed kneecap and torn quad - all brilliantly re-constructed on the NHS (lost a fight with a flight of stairs).

Just completed 2.5 years of on/off physiotherapy.

Aiming to put on another few kg by the next show but also lose a further 4-5kg of fat cos I was holding a fair bit in my lower back, upper back and glutes. Chest cuts only came through the night before the show and, to be honest, I only have an inkling of how to peak, so it was very much trial and error.

Looking at the UKBFF calendar, most probably the Leicester and North East championships novices under 80kg in September as the next shows.

Was 12 stone 12lb at the Lincs show and very dehydrated.

Now living on boiled chicken, water, black coffee, pork liver, flax oil, white wine vinegar and 23g carbs/day in preparation.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

A big thank you to all the competitors.

Rightyho: thought you looked about 14 1/2 stone, some achievement considering the injuries.

One of the hardest jobs for the judges was judging Dave Steca and Steve Plavecz in the Masters. Steve missing out by only 1 point! I know he was disappointed, but Dave's lower body had the edge.

Fivos looked awesome, a great inspiration for natural bodybuilders, as did Jason Conway who placed 4th in the NPA Britain Finals 2006. A good prospect.

Laurie Carr was looking big as always, although if he was competing he would have been looking a lot sharper. His aim for 2008 is the British Overall title after winning the British Novice title 2006.

We are getting some professional DVD's made and will let everyone know when they are available together with the prof. pictures.

We will be back bigger and better next year and we would like lots more local competitors for our show.

Mark


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mark thanks for the comments much appreciated. Althought the judges worked us real hard i liked the fact that that called out diffenerent comparisons i.e dave and I doing just doing 2 back shots then another judge asked for a side chest.

You guys really looked after us cant say how much that helps as a competitors (not sure of his name but the guy with the beard and red top back stage was superb..can you thank him for me).

Once the DVD and the pics are ready ill order a both..i took the ordering form.

Fivos


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Fivos - not received your address yet, mate.

Mark - any idea when the official vids and pics will be available? Have a few family members wanting to order, plus me.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

I tried to send it yesterday but something went wrong on our side ill pm you now...

Thanks

Fivos


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Check your snail mail Monday morning mate - he's going to run it off for you tomorrow night. I'll post it Friday morning.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

dawse said:


> We will be back bigger and better next year and we would like lots more local competitors for our show.
> 
> Mark


Can pretty much guarantee 5 from ours for next year, if not a lot more. Plenty of good naturals coming through at the moment, plus a few Polish lads hoping to do heavyweights next year.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks...as we say in London..youre a diamond geezer!

Fivos


----------



## susthead (Jun 29, 2007)

dorian was ment to be a muscleworks gym the same day also a no show!! , then he changed the date to monday the 16th of july and now its been changed again util the 14th again people turned up to see there hero! , oh well thats bodybuilding for you thats why the sport as moved nowhere in 4 decades to meny unprofessional people involved.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Agreed - not the best way to promote a new supplement range or associated Yates spin-offs.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Just got a message today to say that DVD's and photos are now ready. If you didnt pick up a slip at the show, you need to contact D 'N' S VIDEO.

Regards,

Helen


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

righty its jeff from MT dns did the scottish UKBFF and on the dvd there is a web site,

www.dnsvideo.org.uk

try that mate


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Cheers Jeff. Didn't know you hid out here as well.  That website looks like the one.

Will order pics etc in the morning and get a good look at what needs stripping and improving before the UKBFF novices.

Probably do the WABBA one end of July as well - but it's 4 days after my g/f goes back to Russia (expired visa) so will be feeling sorry for myself.:mad:

Still, she'll be back before the NABBAs, hopefully. 

*Fivos - posted your DVD mate. It's quite good quality actually - you look peeled rather than shredded. Nice one.*


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

anyone upset about dorian not showing,contact his puppet aka felix on the email provided,the staff at newimage were angry and embarrased,not much we could do though.we had an apology,but words are cheap.anyone who knows us,knows we are down to earth people ,who love bodybuilding,keep on pumping iron and next year hope to see you all sliced and diced. ps we are going in the beef...


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

The show or the gym or both in TheBeef?


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

The show, not the gym!

I asked Alex if he was interested in featuring the show and he said If we sent him piccies he would have no prob putting us in. DNS said they will send some direct to him for me. Excellent news, although I don't know who is going to be featured - a nice surprise for somebody I expect!

Just helps to raise the profile doesn't it!

Helen.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi keith congrats for the show buddy looked awesome , and fivos you get better everytime i see ya

hi mark how things going say hi to alan for me

cheers


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Cheers mate. It was work-in-progress. Now a lot tighter one week on with 6 or so weeks to go before the UKBFFs.

Have had some good input from from very good people and weight is going UP as condition improves so no idea now what I'll be weighing on the day but it looks like the under 80kg plan has gone out the window.

New training partner dragged out of retirement is killing me. :crazy:

*Fivos: Let me know the DVD arrived ok mate.*


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

have to keep me posted on your next one will come see ya and if your hitting between 80 n 90 and your gonna be looking even better you will definatly be walkin away with some top trophys mate

cheers


----------

